# Exklusiv gesperrte Dateien nicht Entsperren



## meilon (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Acer Aspire Notebook mit vorinstalliertem WinXP Home auf einer FAT32 Platte. Nach laaanger Nutzung war es mal wieder Zeit zu defragmentieren. Also O&O Defrag angemacht und da sind mir ein Haufen von Exklusiv gesperrten Dateien und Ordner aufgefallen. Mir ist klar, dass das für einige sachen wie der Pagefile und der System Volume Information wichtig ist, aber muss mein ganzer Programme Ordner unter dieser Sicherung stehen? Es gibt auch die Sachen von Acer selbst in C:\ACER, BOOKS, etc müssen doch auch nicht gesichert werden.

Wie kann ich das aufheben, damit mein System nicht so fragmentiert bleibt?

mfg


----------



## NatureBoy (28. Januar 2006)

hallo,

ich kenne O&O Defrag nicht. 

Aber für dieses Problem gibt es meistens die Möglichkeit die Defragmentierung wärend des nächsten Starts von Windows durhczuführen...

Ob dies bei O&O möglich ist...


----------



## meilon (1. Oktober 2006)

Oh, bei der Google suche meinen offenen Thread wieder gefunden 

Ja, O&O Defrag könnte das auch Offline machen. Nur würd ich es lieber online machen, da es schon mal passiert ist, dass nach einer Offline-Defragmentierung das System nicht mehr starten wollte!

Nun mal wieder die Frage, wie hebe ich diese Sperrung auf? Die Sperrung liegt auf Dateien, die Windows überhaupt nix angeht (z.B. meine Briefe, Tabellen und Präsentationen)
Habe schon die Einfache Dateifreigabe deaktiviert, aber der Tab "Sicherheit" oder so ähnlich taucht nicht in den Ordner/Datei-Eigenschaften auf.

Bitte hülft 

-meilon


----------



## ph0en1xs (2. Oktober 2006)

Versuchs mal mit TreeSizeProfessional 3.

http://www.batchconverter.com/TreeSizeProfessional-download-13663.shtml

Weiss nicht ob dir das hilft,aber ich lösche damit regelmäsig die überflüssigen Datein im
SystemVolumeInformation Ordner.Der ja immer viel Platz wegnimmt.
Kann man ja sonst garnicht drauf zugreifen,aber damit schon.
Das Programm zeigt dir auch an welche Ordner auf deinem System wieviel Platz wegnehmen .
Zur Aufhebung der DatSperre weiss ich auch nicht weiter.
Vielleicht mit dem unlocker!?

Gibts hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/betriebssysteme/unlocker/


----------

